
Show HN: Eternity – Chrome Extension to track the progress of time and tasks - mubaris
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/eternity/hmejblemllciaklhffpinjgkbngcoopb
======
mubaris
Hey HN,

Maker of Eternity here.

I'm a big fan of Year Progress Tweets. Back in April, I made a Chrome
Extension to show Year Progress in your new tab.

It was a very simple tool with a random gradient as a background image and
year progress in 10 decimals. At that time I got around 200 users. It was a
great feeling.

Then I started improving it to stay productive. Along the way, the extension
got featured in some blogs including Life Hacker Japan. Now with this
extension you can see Year/Month/Week/Day progress on your new tab. And
importantly, it can now show progress of your tasks/goals with an interval
provided by the user.

I have been staying productive with this chrome extension for sometime now
along with its ~900 users. It greets me with progress of my tasks in every new
tab.

Any feedback and feature request is appreciated.

------
ugochiowo
I like it. I'd love to see this in app-form fueled by push notifications.

Maybe it's in sync with HealthKit's SDK and figures out when user gets up or
analyzes health data (sleep pattern, activity) to make app + tips more
relevant to the user. Alternatively, you can skip this and just let the user
set the time for morning wake up messages and manually input data ;).

Users upon first launch of app can be prompted to set goals/what they want to
achieve out of the app in terms of productivity.

Maybe it could notify users at intervals during the day i.e., Morning, Noon,
and Evening. Something like this...

Morning notification.alert = 'Good Morning! Motivational Quote';

Afternoon notification.alert = '12 hours left of the day! Motivational
reminder/goal setting message';

Evening notification.alert = 'It's the end of the day. Did you achieve your
goals? or Were you productive today?';

Or alternatively Evening notification.alert = 'See your productivity for
today'

//user taps notification and app opens to display of how much time spent on
phone during that day + tips for optimal productivity (maybe from a wellness
expert etc)

I'll keep this extension installed, looking forward to tracking your progress.
Keep it up and good luck! :)

------
sergiomattei
Been using this for a while in beta stage... it's been great. I love the
motivation bursts I get when opening a new tab.

Keep it up Mubaris!

~~~
mubaris
Glad you loved it

------
dinuka
Love it. Been using it for a while. Super simple and motivates me with every
new tab

~~~
mubaris
Thanks

------
jijosunny
came across this on producthunt a while ago - love it! any plans for an app?

~~~
mubaris
Glad you loved it

If everything goes accordingly, I'll make an app soon

------
gzeus
Really cool extension

~~~
mubaris
Thanks for trying it out

